# كبف تكون ادم (المثالى)فى عيون حواء(الرومانسيه),



## candy shop (28 يونيو 2007)

كيف تكون ( آدم ) المثالي ... في عيون ( حواء ) الرومانسيه ... 

أولا: 
تذكر انك تتعامل مع حواء الرومانسية لذلك تجنب !! التعامل معها بخشونة وتصرف بقمة الرقة والعذوبة. 


ثانيا: - 
حواء الرومانسية هي انثى ضعيفة تحتاج لمن يحميها لذلك كن دائما الى جانبها فانت بطلها الاول. 



ثالثا: - 
تجنب محاولة إثارة إعجابها بالطيش والتهور وتصرف بطريقة رجولية ولكن عقلانية طبعا برومانسية هادئة. 


رابعا: - 
حواء الرومانسية لا يشغل بالها إلا أنت فهي تحاول دائما وضعك في مركز محيطها.فلا داعي لتذمر إذا ما أخذت برايك في أصغر الأمور. 

خامسا: - 
إذا وجدت مالايعجبك في تصرفاتها ؟؟؟ فتذكر بانه يعجبك الكثير من تصرفاتها الأخرى فلابأس بالتغاضي قليلا. 


سادسا: - 
اذا لم يعجبك ماترتديه أو ماتفعله ؟؟فلا تعترض عليه بخشونة وإنما بلطف ذكرها بما هو أفضل منه كان تقول لها : هذا الثوب جميل ولكنك بدوت بالآخر أجمل ، أو أنت هكذا أجمل ولكن لو فعلت كذا لكان أجمل. 


سابعا: - 
من قال ان الماس صديق الانثى للابد فتاكد ؟؟!! بان ذلك لا ينطبق على الانثى الرومانسية فالحب والرومانسية هما صديقاها للابد. 


ثامنا: - 
لا تنسى اأدا إحدى مناسباتكما السعيدة ودائما سارع في تجهيز الشموع والورود للمناسبه ولا داعي للتكلف بالهدايا الثمينة فأنت أثمن ماتملك. 

تاسعا: - 
لا تحاول تقديم الهدايا الفاخرة لها لتجعلها تتغاضى عن بعض تصرفاتك !! بل أجعل حبك ورومانسيتك هي دافعها الدائم للتغاضي. 

عاشرا: 
حين تكون معها لابد ان تكون بابهى حلة فانت أميرها الذي أمتلك قلبها. وتذكر دائما أن حواء الرومانسية هي : كالوردة المتفتحة سرعان ماقد تذبل وقد تمزق أوراقها بسهولة​


----------



## nonogirl89 (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كبف تكون ادم (المثالى)فى عيون حواء(الرومانسيه),*

ايه ياكاندى دة كله دة 
بجد انتى مواضيعك كلها حلوة و كلها كلام صحيح
انا نفسي اقدم دعوة لكل ست في العالم تخلى جوزها يقرأ كلامك يمكن يتعلموا
ربنا يباركك ياعسولة   ​


----------



## candy shop (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كبف تكون ادم (المثالى)فى عيون حواء(الرومانسيه),*

ميرسى يا نونو على ردك الجميل

وكلامك الاجمل يا حببتى 

وربنا يكون معاكى يا قمر​


----------



## الكرمة (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كبف تكون ادم (المثالى)فى عيون حواء(الرومانسيه),*

ميرسي يانونو عالنصائح الحلوة  ويارب يعمل بيها ادم عشان تبقى حواء بالف خير وشكرا للكلام الجميل


----------



## nonaa (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كبف تكون ادم (المثالى)فى عيون حواء(الرومانسيه),*

يا سلام لو يعمل كده ادم
تفتكرى ممكن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
امين يا رب
ميرسي كتير كاندي


----------



## Ramzi (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كبف تكون ادم (المثالى)فى عيون حواء(الرومانسيه),*

ثانيا: - 
حواء الرومانسية هي انثى ضعيفة تحتاج لمن يحميها لذلك كن دائما الى جانبها فانت بطلها الاول. 


حاسس حالي بعضلات​


----------



## candy shop (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كبف تكون ادم (المثالى)فى عيون حواء(الرومانسيه),*

ميرسى ليكى يا الكرمه​


----------



## استير (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كبف تكون ادم (المثالى)فى عيون حواء(الرومانسيه),*

واحشتنى مواضيعك الجميلة يا كاندى 
بجد الموضوع رائع بسى مين يسمع يا حبيبتى 
ربنا يباركك يا قمر ​


----------



## candy shop (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كبف تكون ادم (المثالى)فى عيون حواء(الرومانسيه),*

ممكن يا نونه لا ليه

مفيش مستحيل​


----------



## candy shop (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كبف تكون ادم (المثالى)فى عيون حواء(الرومانسيه),*

يا جااااااااااااامد انت يارمزى

ربنا يقويك​


----------



## candy shop (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كبف تكون ادم (المثالى)فى عيون حواء(الرومانسيه),*

اخيرا ظهرتى يا استير

وحشانى اوى

هو لما حد بيغيب انتى كمان بتغيبى

على العموم ماشى يا قمر

يارب يقرا الموضوع

ميرسى يا جميل​


----------



## Coptic Man (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كبف تكون ادم (المثالى)فى عيون حواء(الرومانسيه),*

موضوع جميل اوي يا كاندي

بس الحقيقة شعرت انه مش محتاج راجل عادي

ده محتاج سوبر مان لو عملنا كل ده نبقي no't Humans :a82:


----------



## استير (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كبف تكون ادم (المثالى)فى عيون حواء(الرومانسيه),*

ربنا يخليكى يا كاندى يا حبيبتى انتى كمان واحشنى اوى 
بسى تقريبا شاف الموضوع 
و انت يا كوبتك لية سوبر مان و بتمان 
ولا لية تكون مشى انسان 
الحب بيعمل المعجزات يا كوبتك 
و بيخلى القلب الحجر يوبقا احن قلب فى الدنيا 
فا ما بالك انت قلبك مشى حجر 
و اروع قلب و طيب اوى اكيد عندك كل دا و زيادة شوية كمان 
و كل داة موجودة فى راجل عادى جدا 
بصى لنفسك و انت تعرفة و اعرف الانسان لما بيحب 
بيعمل اية و بيتغير ازاى صدقنى لو كل الرجالة الى قلبهم حجر اتحولو 
زى قلبك كانت الكل عاشى مبسوط و سعيد و كل الستات و البنات عاشو فى سعادة 
اسمحلى اقولك 
YOU ARE A HUMAN BECAUSE YOU ARE A GOOD MAN IN THE WORLD 
AND YOUR HEART MAKE U AS A SUPER MAN​


----------



## Coptic Man (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كبف تكون ادم (المثالى)فى عيون حواء(الرومانسيه),*



استير قال:


> ربنا يخليكى يا كاندى يا حبيبتى انتى كمان واحشنى اوى
> 
> بسى تقريبا شاف الموضوع
> و انت يا كوبتك لية سوبر مان و بتمان
> ...


 
طيب وبعدين في الردود اللي مش بعرف ارد بعدها

:kap: خلاص انا رفعت الراية البيضاء :kap:

وعايز اقولك اني البنت ليها دور واضح في تغير قلب اي راجل في الدنيا

لاني بطبع الراجل جاف حتي علاقاته الرومانسية جافة الي حد ما

والبنت بطريقتها وذكائها بتقدر تغير ده

فا تحية لحواء ربنا يخليها لينا

وميرسي لكلامك الجميل يا قمر :Flower:

ويارب اكون استاهل ربعه :wink_smile:
​


----------



## Nemoo (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كبف تكون ادم (المثالى)فى عيون حواء(الرومانسيه),*

شكرا  ساندى شكرا جداااا


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كبف تكون ادم (المثالى)فى عيون حواء(الرومانسيه),*

ممكن أعرف يا كاندى انتى بتروحى كوكب أيه بعد الضهر.؟......أصل أكيد الرجاله اللى بتتكلمى عليهم  بالصفات دى مش من كوكبنا  ...........ولا مكنش أنا اللى من كوكب تانى ؟ ............... طبعا" بهزر طبعا" الرجل الشرقى مفيش أحن منه ............ميرسى يا كاندى يا قمر على الموضوع الر:t9::t9:ومانسى ده .


----------



## استير (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كبف تكون ادم (المثالى)فى عيون حواء(الرومانسيه),*



Coptic Man قال:


> طيب وبعدين في الردود اللي مش بعرف ارد بعدها
> 
> :kap: خلاص انا رفعت الراية البيضاء :kap:
> 
> ...



لية بسى يا باشا دا احنا الى بنعجز يا باشا على الرد بعدك 
و بعدين عندك حق فى الى قولتو على حواء 
بسى عايزة اقولك ان لولا ادام مكنشى بقاا فى حواء 
علشان حواء جاية من ادام يعنى احنا برضو منغيركو منقدرش نعيشى 
و اكبر تحية لى ادام ربنا يخلية  لينا 
و ميرسى ليك انت على المجملة الرقيقة دى 
و اكيد تستاهل احسن منة مليون مرة مشى ربعة بسى 
انت تستاهل كل خير 
ربنا معاك يا باشاا 
​


----------



## candy shop (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كبف تكون ادم (المثالى)فى عيون حواء(الرومانسيه),*

انت سوبر ما ن يا كوبتك بس مش

واخد بالك ودنجوان عصره كمان:yahoo:​


----------



## candy shop (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كبف تكون ادم (المثالى)فى عيون حواء(الرومانسيه),*

يا سلام عليكى يا استير يا حببتى

اللى يخلى الحجر يلين:spor22:

كلام يا بنتى صح ميه ميهleasantr

ويارب يعمل بيه

بتاع دموع التماسيح:t32:​


----------



## candy shop (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كبف تكون ادم (المثالى)فى عيون حواء(الرومانسيه),*

خلاص يا كوبتك سماح

طالما رفعت الرايه البيضاء واستسلمت

وعايز اقولك اني البنت ليها دور واضح في تغير قلب اي راجل في الدنيا

لاني بطبع الراجل جاف حتي علاقاته الرومانسية جافة الي حد ما

والبنت بطريقتها وذكائها بتقدر تغير ده

فا تحية لحواء ربنا يخليها لينا

كلام مفيش بعد كده  جميل بجد يا كوبتك

بس كان من الاول لازم الواحد يتكلم يعنى علشان تعرفوا قيمه البنات يا ساتر​


----------



## candy shop (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كبف تكون ادم (المثالى)فى عيون حواء(الرومانسيه),*

ميرسى ليك يا نيمو​


----------



## candy shop (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كبف تكون ادم (المثالى)فى عيون حواء(الرومانسيه),*

يا دونا يا بنتى مسمعتيش مدحت صالح

فى كوكب تانى ههههههههههه

............... طبعا" بهزر طبعا" الرجل الشرقى مفيش أحن منه ............ميرسى يا كاندى يا قمر على الموضوع الرومانسى ده .

ايوه كده بسرعه ارجعى فى كلامك :heat:بسرعه 

مرسى يا دونا يا حببتى​


----------



## candy shop (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كبف تكون ادم (المثالى)فى عيون حواء(الرومانسيه),*

ايه يا استير الكلام الكبير دا

انا هسيبك تكملى بقى معاه واطلع منها

ربنا يوفقك يا قمر​


----------



## abn yso3 (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كبف تكون ادم (المثالى)فى عيون حواء(الرومانسيه),*

موضوعك لا موضوعاتك w_candyshop_s اكثر من رائعه والاهم انه مفيده
الرب يباركك ويكون معاكى


----------



## candy shop (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كبف تكون ادم (المثالى)فى عيون حواء(الرومانسيه),*

شكرا على التشجيع

والرد الجميل 

وربنا معاك يا abn yso3​


----------

